# salary advice abu dhabi



## bryanburnett (Jul 29, 2013)

hi folks really need an answer quick on salary advice i am due to discuss things tomorrow with my boss about relocating to abu dhabi , he is giving me my same uk salary over there which is approx 200000 dirhams they cover my accomodation and will give car as well on top of this , and all the usual stuff like medical cover and that but is this a reasonable amount to live on and maybe save some as well which is my major reason for wanting to do this , any advice is helpful as this has came out of the blue and i am not prepared proper , and any questions i should be asking him before i decide 

thanks for any assistance


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

bryanburnett said:


> hi folks really need an answer quick on salary advice i am due to discuss things tomorrow with my boss about relocating to abu dhabi , he is giving me my same uk salary over there which is approx 200000 dirhams they cover my accomodation and will give car as well on top of this , and all the usual stuff like medical cover and that but is this a reasonable amount to live on and maybe save some as well which is my major reason for wanting to do this , any advice is helpful as this has came out of the blue and i am not prepared proper , and any questions i should be asking him before i decide
> 
> thanks for any assistance


number of questions spring to mind, like are you on your own and is that salary the same as your current after tax salary here . our experience is that one tends to get a salary about the same as hereafter tax but then on top there is a housing allowance which tends to be just under the salary paid, together with the normal others like health and education ect. Also depends on what you do and who you are working for


----------



## bryanburnett (Jul 29, 2013)

yes i am single and that is my topline salary in the uk before tax , accomodation is all covered by company as is the car i will be working for my current company which has bases in dubai and abu dhabi it is electrical specialist equipment company


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

well if you will be paid your before tax rate for here the deal sounds good. I should just clarify what your tax position is going to be, you may find that you are still liable for uk tax in which case you will have to balance the extra money you have in your pocket because you no longer have housing costs and car costs together with the excitement of being in a new enviroment against the same old things over here


----------



## bryanburnett (Jul 29, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> well if you will be paid your before tax rate for here the deal sounds good. I should just clarify what your tax position is going to be, you may find that you are still liable for uk tax in which case you will have to balance the extra money you have in your pocket because you no longer have housing costs and car costs together with the excitement of being in a new enviroment against the same old things over here


no told me today , that no tax was liable at all so it will be tax free, as he is also paying out my yearly bonus around 6k to me and assures me they will make it tax free, is it a case that i will be registered as a worker for the Dubai based part of our business and not paid from the UK sector then 

many thanks for your help


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

not sure how that works out. Depends how you are going to be sponsored and from where for visa purposes. we are going to Abu Dhabi and my wife will be sponsored by her employer there. There sounds like you could have problems down the line if you are sponsored in one Emirate and living in an other, have a look through some of the earlier threads because at visa renewal time in Abu Dhabi you now have to have a contract showing you live in Abu Dhabi


----------



## bryanburnett (Jul 29, 2013)

whatever way they work it , i will be covered as they will do things by the book and make sure i don't have problems later , as i have been with them ten years and know how they work but i will ask these questions tomorrow when i am chatting with them so this has been helpful to me

many thanks again


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

bryanburnett said:


> whatever way they work it , i will be covered as they will do things by the book and make sure i don't have problems later , as i have been with them ten years and know how they work but i will ask these questions tomorrow when i am chatting with them so this has been helpful to me
> 
> many thanks again


no problems good luck


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My thoughts: Most companies seem to base the salary offer on what you currently earn, so you are in the right ball park. Take care that there are regular performance/salary reviews in that especially if you plan to be here a few years. 
Your employer won't necessarily know the correct position about UK tax - it is up to you to make sure you know the correct status, but most UK citizens working in UAE still don't have to pay tax under current rules unless you go back to the UK frequently or have "sufficient ties". Where you get paid doesn't matter. You can be paid direct to a bank in the UK and working in UAE and still not have to pay tax (I was in that situation for the first couple of years here).


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello bryanburnett,

As AlexDhabi has pointed out it is very important that you know your correct status with regards to UK taxation as the residence rules have changed significantly with effect from the current tax year (2013/14) following the introduction of the Statutory Residence Test (SRT) by HMRC.


----------

